# Sydney Salmon????



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Please tell me you Sydney folk are getting into this action
http://www.sydneyflyfishing.com.au/newsplus.html

Here's a sample of the hords of salmon in Pittwater


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Gatesy,
Time to get into the Fly Rod mate, they are killing them :twisted: 
If that's not an option, throw on a 3" Berkley Bass Minnow in pearl or light blue. 
If they still wont take, cut an inch off the head and try again.
They _are_ feeding mate, big time


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeh3umEAADpfgAASUeWIAhAGlAo/7/+gMAEGoETJNqaYTRimgYmmjCZDGjRoBkyGjEaaBpgJUyaBIxoU9T9KaekaANqBBFUxSjO7LAuWX7VbaZFMkZy3nYswpVWECVRyl7tUsFW0mMcYnInCodbUtKgN4PnYlScMcr4CiURfULcQS3RaUDd267jPeFOX3sgukJC+/5KAGokbbdXsD063ukMx4ruPlRmYHevcZLfSBRJzePTqY2LEGfootBkM1kQq50+PEsMEY1xLVuLeu3DakhUkmGuTzn3erC5WoQQ8jYnCc7kg+5HhZM9NTpfJyGMalXZQR+wytDm3akNVO3G7zPRUlkrJR14/NuUJE0NBKpM/boFyRTGQszOkmIDjumeGhQ/jooyCRcKphX/F3JFOFCQ6He6YQA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yes Rod, they were scholling up like that at Bluefish Point on Saturday. There were around 5 of us in yaks chasing the school around and casting various lures in amongst the feeding frenzy but surprisingly they weren't hitting any of the metal lures. I wsa using a 7gram maniac lure and I also downsized to a searock as I thought that the size of the fisrt lure may have been too big.

There were also half a dozen stinkboats in amongst the action as well, including one guy flycasting...he wasn't getting anything that I saw

Dan-Hobie Fisherman got one on his first cast with a soft plastic, so that was obviously the way to go. I saw 2 guys in the stinkboats hookup as well, but considering the size of the school and the number of guys throwing lures into it, the hookup rate was very low...

Next time I'll know to try a soft platic rather than perservering with the metal slug. D'OH!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A couple of fluffchuckers I know did OK on them in Pittwater on Sunday. Action only lasted half an hour but they each scored a few.

Rod, I'll definitely be trying again, probably in a couple of weeks as this weekend's forecast is dreadful. Will have a plastic at the ready as well as the slug that was spurned on the weekend, or at least a variation. I've also been advised that white 4" sluggos are the go, in fact white is the preferred colour


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent guys!
Our Melb salmon run has been a bit skittish this year. Hopefully things will improve with the warmer weather.
They are the best fun from a yak, especially when they jump higher than your head :shock: 
I had to share the report, it looked awsome
Good luck getting into them


----------

